# Be Careful Paul Daley



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*Your opponent at Shark Fights is no Joke...*.










*Jorge Masvidal 20-5*​


*I didn't know that Paul Daley was fighting Jorge Masvidal at Shark Fights.... Masvidal is a beast, this is gonna be a tough fight for Daley, nobody's walking through Jorge...

You guys might remember him as the the victem of the sickest submissions in MMA history when Toby Imada slapped that upside inverted triangle choke on him a couple of years ago....

I remember him as Gamebred... the guy who knocked out Joe Lauzon and Yves Edwards..He was also the favorite to face Eddie Alvarez in the Bellator tournament before Imada pulled that triangle out of Jiu Jitsu hell and pulled off what none of us as MMA spectators have ever seen... He's fought for Sengoku, Bodog and Strikeforce...

Jorge has a sick all around game and this card just got more interesting to me... this isn't a safe fight by any means for Daley...*


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Now you got me looking forward to Paul Daley's fight as well. I've never heard of that submission, going to check it out in a minute.

_Edit:_ Oh damn, that looked scary! :confused05:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow. I like this guy. I'm both embarrassed and proud that I never heard of a guy who ko'd Edwards or seen that sub.

It seems like yesterday that mma was such a small pond, I knew almost all the fish even little ones like a guy named Chael Sonnen. Now that pond has emptied into a fast and deep river headed to an ocean full of sharks. It's gotten to the point that I can barely keep up with who's in the ufc.

I like the way this guy fights but, I think he might be too small for Daley. I'll be pulling for him.:smoke01:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Masvidal is, no doubt, an incredibly tough guy.

That said, Masvidal is a lightweight. He's fighting a much bigger Paul Daley, so it's hard to take this fight away from Daley. But Jorge is a gamer. It should be a war, especially if they stand and bang, because both of these guys can throw leather.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This fight really has me interested because I know how much of a killer Daley is on the standup..

But Masvidal is a beast... and he's nobodys stepping stone.. he's a threat..

This fight intrigues me more than the main event by far...

Jorge Masvidal is gonna bring the pain... this isn't a safe fight for Daley...


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow this is going to be an awesome scrap. Didn't even realise they were fighting.

Looking forward to this one, though I think Daley will take it.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm by far looking forward to this fight the most. It sure is a test for Daley. Masvidal does not have the takedowns of Koscheck though, so I think Daley can keep this on the feet and win. 

Very interesting fight.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Masvidal is, no doubt, an incredibly tough guy.
> 
> That said, Masvidal is a lightweight. He's fighting a much bigger Paul Daley, so it's hard to take this fight away from Daley. But Jorge is a gamer. It should be a war, especially if they stand and bang, because both of these guys can throw leather.


Exactly.

Masvidal is the shit! A crisp, technical and lethal striker! But a weightclass smaller than Daley... High profile wins against Joe Lauzon and Yves Edwards.

NOTA BENE:
"Gamebread" is also famous/notorious for his two tough street fights in Miami against Kimbo's boy, Ray, a significantly larger man. Enjoy Jorge gracefully breaking down his opponent with precise attacks

Jorge Masvidal fights Kimbo's protegé Ray I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSeR0ma-BO8&feature=related
Rematch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AByILVLKC84&feature=related


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

fullcontact said:


> Jorge Masvidal fights Kimbo's protegé Ray I
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSeR0ma-BO8&feature=related
> Rematch
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AByILVLKC84&feature=related


Never seen or heard about those fights. Paul Daley is on another level than that Ray guy though. I'm beginning to like Masvidal.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

And Jorge is gonna be alot harder to put away than Dustin Hazelett....

Jorge is smart enough to to keep the distance with his kicks and work Daleys legs and head...

This is a fight.. Daleys power is scarey... and Jorges all around game is efficient and slick..

If Jorge does't get cocky and try to brawl here and sticks to a gameplan he can win this fight.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Daley is going to crush this guy.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

fullcontact said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Masvidal is the shit! A crisp, technical and lethal striker! But a weightclass smaller than Daley... High profile wins against Joe Lauzon and Yves Edwards.
> 
> ...


Was Jorge already fighting professionally at that point?


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

this shark fights card is pretty good. I think daley is just going to kill this guy but you never know nowadays. anything can happen.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Masvidal has also defeated Kitaoka

And Kitaoka holds victories over

Carlos Condit
Kurt Pelligrino
Paul Daley
and Takanori Gomi

Masvidal is a threat. He can stay long and Make Paul work while looks for the shots and subs.. he may be able to pull off an upset here..

One thing about Daley is he looks great against guys that don't fight him smart.. but when he fights an opponent that sticks to their gameplans he doesn't fare very well.. That's where his 9 losses come in..

Masvidal has fought vets and tough up and comers.. this fight is no gimme for Daley..

I'm leaning towards Masvidal to win by decison or submission..


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Mirage445 said:


> Was Jorge already fighting professionally at that point?


I'm pretty sure he was...Masvidal has been a pro since 2003.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow...now i am really excited to see this fight.
I wasn't too familiar with who Jorge is.
All i've picked up from the Imada fight was that sick submission, didn't pay anny attention to the "victim".

Paul Daley has a tough fight. He has the size and strength advantage, but Jorge is a more well-rounded fighter imo.
This could get very interesting.


----------



## ukraineham (Jan 26, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> One thing about Daley is he looks great against guys that don't fight him smart.. but when he fights an opponent that sticks to their gameplans he doesn't fare very well.. That's where his 9 losses come in..


No, his 9 losses come in when he's fighting guys who fight smart AND have some semblence of grappling ability. Masvidal does not, and all you guys slobbering about him being well-rounded are out of your freaking minds.

Let's recap Daley's losses:

Koscheck - Top level wrestler
Nick Thompson - Solid wrestler and sub game
Jake Shields - Good wrestler with excellent sub game
Luiz Azeredo - Solid grappler
Kitaoka - Good wrestler and sub game (awful gastank)
Jean Silva - His thumb almost fell off his hand
Pat Healy - Solid wrestler and grappler
His first two losses I've never heard of the guys, but he lost them both by sub and they were in 2003.

See any sort of pattern there? Now, tell me how Masvidal fits in that pattern.



> I'm leaning towards Masvidal to win by decison or submission..


Masvidal has one sub win in his career, against some scrub who isn't even Bellator level, do you really expect him to sub Daley?

Also, Daley has never lost an MMA fight that was contested primarily on the feet. Never. Masvidal isn't some otherworldly striker that is gonna change that. He's a decent fighter, but he's a 155er going up against the guy considered the top striker at 170 in all of MMA.

You seem to have some fantasy that Masvidal is proportioned like Kendall Grove as well, which is going to allow him to stand outside and pick Daley apart. However, the guy is only 5'10, and not super lanky. Daley is 5'8 or 5'9, but I bet he has the longer reach in this fight.

This is pretty much a squash match for Daley. A smaller guy who just wants to strike is absolutely tailor-made for him.


This thread is either a great troll thread, or you seriously need to learn how to break down MMA fights better. And I'm shocked at how many people are jumping on board with your idea that Masvidal has a shot here. You might as well have just come in here and said, "Hey guys, remember the time Masvidal got knocked out by Rodrigo Damm? I think that points to him having a great shot against Paul Daley!"


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Shark Fights airs on HDnet right? 

This is gonne be a fun little scrap that's for damn sure, must watch it somehow


----------



## ukraineham (Jan 26, 2010)

PPV, not HDNet.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

ukraineham said:


> No, his 9 losses come in when he's fighting guys who fight smart AND have some semblence of grappling ability. Masvidal does not, and all you guys slobbering about him being well-rounded are out of your freaking minds.


Well Brad, first of all your boys grappling sucks.. anybody can outgrapple him if their name isn't John Alessio..




ukraineham said:


> Let's recap Daley's losses:
> 
> Koscheck - Top level wrestler
> Nick Thompson - Solid wrestler and sub game
> ...


Better yet let's recap his wins......

His only impressive one is against Kampmann... and thats because Kampmann fought like a complete idiot and tried to out brawl him.. didn't cut a single angle didn't chop his legs.. nothing.. really a shame for a dutch kickboxer not to utililze leg kicks against such a powerful striker...

You know Mr. good fight anaylizer that would have helped so that Daley couldnt' sit down on those strikes so solid and maybe would have saved his chin the trouble of getting the crap knocked out of it...



ukraineham said:


> See any sort of pattern there?


The only pattern I see is a banned member who bitched about this website sucking.... yet he continues to return.... becuase this website sucks so bad that he's dying to be a part of it.. even if it's by trolling...




ukraineham said:


> Masvidal has one sub win in his career, against some scrub who isn't even Bellator level, do you really expect him to sub Daley?


It really wouldn't surprise me... Paul Daley has horrible ground game.. 



ukraineham said:


> Also, Daley has never lost an MMA fight that was contested primarily on the feet. Never.


That's a lie.... he couldn't touch Nick Thompson on the feet when they fought in MFC..



ukraineham said:


> Masvidal isn't some otherworldly striker that is gonna change that.


That could be true... but I'm still pulling for Masvidal... he's a beast and he's nobodys pushover...




ukraineham said:


> You seem to have some fantasy that Masvidal is proportioned like Kendall Grove as well, which is going to allow him to stand outside and pick Daley apart.


See now that's just you reaching and trying to pull a bunny out....

I said if Masvidal fights smart he can win by decision or submission.... by "fight smart" I meant set up take downs stick and move and go for submission stoppages...




ukraineham said:


> This is pretty much a squash match for Daley. A smaller guy who just wants to strike is absolutely tailor-made for him.


That's the kind of mentality that fighters embrace before they lose a fight they were "supposed to win"




ukraineham said:


> This thread is either a great troll thread, or you seriously need to learn how to break down MMA fights better.


Really? Because I think that Jorge Masvidal is a threat to Paul "take me down to stop me" Daley??

Paul Daley is a beast... and I know he's the favorite.. I know if he can get Masvidal to dance his dance than there is little that will stop a KO.

But one thing that you're failing to understand here..... and I know it's because you come from Daley fan boy land is that Jorge Masvidal is a handfull.. watch his fights.. he can wrestle too...




ukraineham said:


> And I'm shocked at how many people are jumping on board with your idea that Masvidal has a shot here.


Daley is the favorite yes... but you saying that Masvidal has no shot is absolutly ignorant.




ukraineham said:


> You might as well have just come in here and said, "Hey guys, remember the time Masvidal got knocked out by Rodrigo Damm? I think that points to him having a great shot against Paul Daley!"


Maybe I should have said....

"Remember the time that Daley got subbed by Nicholl when it was only Nicholls second professional fight?? That was dope, Daley's a beast"


Like I said... Daley is the favorite it's pretty well known... but if he sleeps on Masvidal and thinks that he's gonna walk in and stop him with no problem he's in for a rude awakening...and could likley lose...

Now you've been banned before....you've openly disrespected this forum and talked about how bad you hate it cdnbaron.....

Get out of here troll..... you're off to greener pastures remember?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> His only impressive one is against Kampmann... and thats because Kampmann fought like a complete idiot and tried to out brawl him.. didn't cut a single angle didn't chop his legs.. nothing.. really a shame for a *dutch* kickboxer not to utililze leg kicks against such a powerful striker...
> 
> You know Mr. good fight anaylizer that would have helped so that Daley couldnt' sit down on those strikes so solid and maybe would have saved his chin the trouble of getting the crap knocked out of it...


Not to be a nitpicker, but who are you calling Dutch? 

BTW, nice to see another troll gone


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Budhisten said:


> Not to be a nitpicker, but who are you calling Dutch?
> 
> BTW, nice to see another troll gone


Was I wrong there? is he Danish?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Was I wrong there? is he Danish?


Exactly mate  sorry for my bothersome behaviour


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Budhisten said:


> Exactly mate  sorry for my bothersome behaviour


I always say Dutch for some reason...


----------



## LuckyPunch (Aug 31, 2010)

lol that submission looked nasty! 

masvidal is a tough guy for sure, it wont be easy for paul daley!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I always say Dutch for some reason...


Well people in general tend to mistake us, but no harm done  We are two very similar people


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

you got me interested in Jorge, he looks like a pretty solid fighter to me


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Of course Masvidal has a chance just like Serra had a chance against GSP, but 9 times out of 10 Daley will smash him and people are delusional if they think other wise. Masvidal has shown he is a decent LW at best but Daley has proved he is a top WW and arguably one of the best strikers in MMA today, at least certainly the best striker in the WW division. Masvidal is getting KTFO.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I think Daley is gonna put some hurt on Masdival personally.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Daley by sucker punch after the bell...

In all seriousness though -- pretty much agree with Syko.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Officially pulling for the underdog...


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Wrap that up and put it under a tree for Daley... that decision was a gift.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Wrap that up and put it under a tree for Daley... that decision was a gift.


How was it a gift? I thought Daley won. He landed more effective shots and was was being the agressor. Masvidal got a few takedowns. 29-28 Daley in my book.

I am curious to hear what rounds you scored for Masvidal and why.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

fullcontact said:


> How was it a gift? I thought Daley won. He landed more effective shots and was was being the agressor. Masvidal got a few takedowns. 29-28 Daley in my book.
> 
> I am curious to hear what rounds you scored for Masvidal and why.


The post above his he states he is supporting Masvidal so i wouldn't take him too seriously


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

just watched it, thought the decision was proper.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> just watched it, thought the decision was proper.


I agree:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Daley is probably ready for Strikeforce now. However the question is whether he should get a immediate shot at Diaz considering that Diaz is fighting Noons soon?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't mind me.. I'm just pissed my guy lost.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And who was your guy?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> And who was your guy?


I was pulling for Masvidal.. He came close to out pointing Daley, he fought smart but just couldn't pull it off..

I think the last take down and flurry costed him.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Don't mind me.. I'm just pissed my guy lost.


allright Lol...

Masvidal is cool fighter with crisp technique. He seemed to respect Daley's power too much, he did not pull the trigger. He will be back.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

fullcontact said:


> allright Lol...
> 
> Masvidal is cool fighter with crisp technique. He seemed to respect Daley's power too much, he did not pull the trigger. He will be back.


He did alot better than anybody that I talked with thought he would do.

If he would have just worked that jab a little more and dropped a few elbows in Daleys guard he could have outpointed him.

He came real close to winning that fight.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

He did nothing on the feet and he did nothing on the ground. The only thing he had going for him in that fight was the take downs. Daley was the more effective striker, he controlled he octagon and the pace. Jorge did a great job of blocking and evading Daleys strikes, but thats all. There was no striking of his own and he did nothing with the take downs.

I was very surprised to see Daley get taken down so easily though. This fight is evidence that Paul isnt continually working on his wrestling. He is only working on it when he faces grapplers. He should be working on his TDD and wrestling for all of his fights as much as he can.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> He did nothing on the feet and he did nothing on the ground. The only thing he had going for him in that fight was the take downs. Daley was the more effective striker, he controlled he octagon and the pace. Jorge did a great job of blocking and evading Daleys strikes, but thats all. There was no striking of his own and he did nothing with the take downs.
> 
> I was very surprised to see Daley get taken down so easily though. This fight is evidence that Paul isnt continually working on his wrestling. He is only working on it when he faces grapplers. He should be working on his TDD and wrestling for all of his fights as much as he can.



Nah that's a little too much to say.. he did land damn near every jab and counterstrike that he threw.

Daley landed nothing. You can be agressive if you want but what good is aggression when you aren't hitting your target and your target is taking you down at will.

So Daley was able to win... that was a good one..but go back and watch that fight. Masvidal was landing jabs and counterstrikes..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That fight was much closer than either of you are giving credit for, I thought Masvidal landed a bit more strikes, Daley did more damage and was more aggressive it really could have gone either way but the only really issue I take it the 30-27 round that was complete crap and there is no excuse for it. You cannot possibly score the second round for Daley regardless of who you are. 

That all said I would have scored it for Masvidal but it was close enough I have no beef with the decision, Daley could have easily stole it with that last second TD and barage of punches.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

It's more of a credit to Masvidal being a 155er and moving up to take the challenge and almost defeat one of the best WWs in the world.. who can't even lose enough weight to make 170.

Hopefully Jorge gets another big fight soon, he's a gritty contender and I think he's gonna make a splash in the future.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

What are the scoring criteria for Shark fights? Do they follow the same as the UFC?

Round 1

Agressiveness= Daley
Effective tecnhique= Close
Winnner= DALEY

Round 2

Agressiveness= Daley
Effective tecnhique= Masvidal, largely due to the TD's.
Winner= Masvidal

Round 3

Agressiveness= Daley
Effecive tecnhique= slight edge for daley due to Ground and pound at the end.
Winner= Daley

Result: Daley wins 29-28.

Masvidal should have been more agressive, if he wanted to win imo. I know he is a technical counter striker (that I enjoy to watch) and was fighting above his weight class. I would love to see, how well he would do in the UFC.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> It's more of a credit to Masvidal being a 155er and moving up to take the challenge and almost defeat one of the best WWs in the world.. *who can't even lose enough weight to make 170.*
> 
> Hopefully Jorge gets another big fight soon, he's a gritty contender and I think he's gonna make a splash in the future.


Daley could have made 170 he didn't want to push himself and chose not to make 170. Look at Thiago Alves when he fought Fitch that was a guy that couldn't make weight he was slow sluggish and the cut showed. Daley looked fine and healthy because it wasn't a physical limitation that prevented him from making the cut it was mental.

EDIT: Just so this isn't taken as defending Daley I actually think this is worse and even more disrespectful to your opponent.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

i dont buy daley being one of the best, top 5 or likely not top 10.

his TDD is so bad... i just dont know what to say. he has had YEARS to improve it....

UFC wont miss him much, he wouldnt beat any of the top guys and alot of guys coming up like Hathaway, Story and others would give him tough fights and probably beat him.

I think Kampman could do better aswell.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Daley could have made 170 he didn't want to push himself and chose not to make 170. Look at Thiago Alves when he fought Fitch that was a guy that couldn't make weight he was slow sluggish and the cut showed. Daley looked fine and healthy because it wasn't a physical limitation that prevented him from making the cut it was mental.
> 
> EDIT: Just so this isn't taken as defending Daley I actually think this is worse and even more disrespectful to your opponent.


Here's the problem.. I don't really don't think he can Toxic...

He missed weight against Masvidal in SF13
He missed weight against Hazelett at UFC108
And last night during commentating Bas was saying that he missed weight at Cage Rage in the past...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

and for MFC, Thing is that he isn't a huge WW and he doesn't look drained ever. If you miss weight it better show that the cut was hard on him. He never seems like the cut takes anything away from him. To me he is just choosing not to make it. I think he could make it but he doesn't push himself to make weight for fear of losing his edge. Instead he give up part of his purse and hopes for the win bonus.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, this is one of those situations where he could've lost the rest of the weight no problem. Unfortunately this shows that he has a tendency to be a little on the lazy side!


----------

